

Treebeard — Efficient tree model implementations for Django - mattculbreth
http://django-treebeard.googlecode.com/svn/docs/index.html

======
teilo
I use this. It's a great alternative to django-mptt. Lighter-weight and
faster. If you are using Django-mptt, you can migrate your Model to a
Treebeard ns_tree simply be renaming two fields.

There are no bundled tag libraries or forms in Treebeard, so you will have to
re-invent the wheel here. However, the django-mptt tags was broken anyway. It
didn't provide enough info to create a proper nested, unordered list. Also,
the mptt MoveNodeForm works in Treebeard with just a couple tweaks.

~~~
tabo
If you need treebeard's nested sets with form/admin helpers, try django-
easytree (a treebeard fork): <http://bitbucket.org/fivethreeo/django-
easytree/>

I'll work on adding stuff from easytree into treebeard as soon as I get some
time (I'm the author of treebeard).

~~~
teilo
Well, I already wrote my own form/admin helpers. (Wanna see them? Email me at
martin at diers dot us.)

What I'm trying to do now is do an integration with jsTree, so that I can do
drag-and-drop reordering of my CMS pages in the Admin.

As it is now, I have a MoveNodeForm showing up in the Admin's change list for
each row, and I created a modified version of the result_list tag to enforce
tree order (since you can't sort by two columns in the Django Admin), and pad
the object names with spaces to represent the tree structure visually. It
works, but it's hokey.

------
stuff4ben
Nice library, as a Java developer it's one more thing I'm jealous of. Anyways,
reading through the api documentation, he references three types of trees:
Materialized Path, Adjacency List, and Nested Sets and the following books,
[http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/bookdescription.cws_home/70...](http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/bookdescription.cws_home/702605/description)
and <http://www.rampant-books.com/book_0601_sql_coding_styles.htm>.

Wonder if it would be feasible to re-implement in Java?

